# Well, that's over



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I met with the owners if the current Condo and did a walkj though. Then I send my stupid H and email detailing the exchange and what he owes me (since his cowardly azz ran out on the lease) I sure hope is sends me my money next week so I don't have to sue his azz It is disappointing because I really love this place. But I will love the next one too, that is just how I am  Life is not fair, but it is still good....I gotta keep telling myself that.


----------



## StartingAgain (Jun 29, 2011)

You will love your next place!:smthumbup:


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I am looking forward to getting out of this house and having a fresh place. Sadly that's going to take me a while, though.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

I can understand what you mean by that. I have a house about 2.5hrs from where my job is that I cannot sell so I am working on clearing everything out to rent the house. I know this sounds crazy but I cannot stay there for the distance one and 2 because it is a small town and he is there living with his new girlfriend. Left me to go straigt to her and 3 its toooooooooooooo many memories I am proud to own a house but when I am there my whole mode and demanor is too much and its emotionally draining. I look forward to finalizing everything with the house so I can work with a property management company to help me rent it. I need to move on as much as possible be responsible with property since that is all on me but be down with it. 

I am sure you will find an awesome place that you love. One thing that may sound crazy is that I am trying to decorate everything in my apt over. Although he has been here over the past few years it was very basic couch bed kind of thing since I was commuting. Now I can do it up personalize it for me. Looking forward to letting go of old memories of past.

Starting over is also a cleansing process....I wish you the best with the new place.


----------



## kristen11 (Jun 15, 2011)

When all is said and done for me I will be the one starting over too. One thing I'm looking forward to is having a place I bought on my own


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I am ambivalent about leaving, love the condo, but too many memories. I feel much better about having to leave, but I did shed a few tears today, don't know what that is about????? I did have to email the bonehead today and he did not respond. All I need is to see some paper from him and hopefully it will be green ;o) I know we all are going to be fine by and by ;o)


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hesnothappy,

I totally understand the tears. Those are memories. Next week I am moving the rest of my stuff and preparing the house to rent. I am trying to look at this more as just an investment property now instead of my house. I agree too many memories at first I thought about trying to find a job closer so I could stay in the house etc.. so not worth it. Too painful and my spirit is really down when I am there. Shedding tears is apart of the closure process as we go forward, finalize and put closure to our past.


----------

